# This is good right?



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

This one


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

No, your world is turn 90 degrees.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry the pictures uploaded sideways.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

What needs to be fixed? I'm not seeing the problem...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like a job to run from(no money).


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

backstay said:


> Looks like a job to run from(no money).


Yeah. It will be a battle the entire way.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

3D Electric said:


> What do you think? Customer called us out and wants to get this mess working again. Do you think it can be salvaged? ...


What's it supposed to do? 

I'd find out what his objective is and give him a quote to rip all that out and do a compliant installation. 

Otherwise he's going to be asking you to make a bad situation worse and then it will be on you when bad things happen.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> What's it supposed to do?
> 
> I'd find out what his objective is and give him a quote to rip all that out and do a compliant installation.
> 
> Otherwise he's going to be asking you to make a bad situation worse and then it will be on you when bad things happen.


I am actually not going to touch this hodgepodge. He wants to get it "taken care of" and keep it around a couple hundred. I have already told him he would have a couple hundred in materials. So he wanted to go get the materials himself so he wouldn't have to pay the "ridiculous prices" he'd already been quoted. I politely declined and left immediately.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Put in a Midwest camper pedestal. I would do something like that or not touch it at all. 
Either way he has to wait till after fireworks season. You did put me in the drawing right?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Is this a house trailer I am looking at?. OhmyGod! I been kidnapped . I wanna go home. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. :whistling2:


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Hook truck up to camper, take off quickly, so that all that s*** is ripped loose, remove/dislodge and discard that s***, and park the trailer by an RV post.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

I Knowed I shouldn't have tied the overhead to Jefro's Truck. He done drived away and pulled my 'letrical off'n the pole!!!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've reviewed your permit application and wonder how often you demo electrical with explosives ?


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

At least change out the rusty cover on the duplex switch box, it makes the installation look unprofessional.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That's not hack work. You see, that's an Allied fiberglass box on that tree. Had it been a Carlon blue, then it would be a totally different story.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Nothing a can of spray paint can't fix.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I try to help people out that don't have a lot of money and can't afford the necessary work, but it is usually just the bare minimum. If all he could afford was a couple hundred, and this was a true need, I might use as much of his existing stuff there as possible and make it work.

Now, it's the guys with the 4 car garage, swimming pool, mother-in-law suite, 2 jet skis and the 40 acres that really piss me off when they "can't afford" it.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah , i don't think this will pass muster...there's no expansion
couplings to accomadate the tree swinging around in the 
wind..other than that...:whistling2:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

3D Electric said:


> Sorry the pictures uploaded sideways.


Git the F off my lawn. It passed inspection!

Try to hear banjo tunes as you read this.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Majewski said:


> Git the F off my lawn. It passed inspection!
> 
> Try to hear banjo tunes as you read this.


Hey can you tell me which way it is to town? Lol


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

3D Electric said:


> Hey can you tell me which way it is to town? Lol


Yeah......back the way you came.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

now can you turn the pics left so i can get this kink out of my neck?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

That is a super awesome most cool installation!

Hey, you know what would go great with that, the old Cletis Electric website!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Switched said:


> That is a super awesome most cool installation!
> 
> Hey, you know what would go great with that, the old Cletis Electric website!


God, you're high maintenance.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> God, you're high maintenance.


I think the guy that installed that taught me:whistling2:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Switched said:


> I think the guy that installed that taught me:whistling2:


Are you my apprentice?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Are you my apprentice?


Please.... Your not even in our league, go back to your "Code Compliant Installations"


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Switched said:


> Please.... Your not even in our league, go back to your "Code Compliant Installations"


Ouch! Wait.... Thank you? I don't even know.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

I think it takes a lot of talent to make all of that 1) actually work and 2) not kill any living thing that comes in contact with it!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ive seen that same type of chit in 4 different rv parks!
last one i gave him a very reasonable bid to correct it 
didn't hear back from him at all!
he sold the park to someone else


----------

